# libboob and libsexy?



## carrarin (Feb 12, 2009)

when installed freebsd on my machine, i was looking at all the packages that were installed, and i saw these two install ( or something like this installed, i don't know if i spelled them right). 

What exactly are they?


----------



## hydra (Feb 12, 2009)

Their purpose is clear from the name I suppose.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...exy/pkg-descr?rev=1.3;content-type=text/plain

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/devel/liboobs/pkg-descr?rev=1.1;content-type=text/plain


----------



## ale (Feb 12, 2009)

They are required dependencies for graphics/pornview 



DISCLAIMER:
that's not true, just a joke


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 12, 2009)

stupid names if you ask me


----------



## hydra (Feb 12, 2009)

ale for president


----------



## ale (Feb 12, 2009)

@hydra
Eheh, thanks 

Being more serious, it's named liboobs and not libboob.
You can get more info running `$ pkg_info -dx libsexy`.
If you have the ports tree installed, you can get some more info reading the content of the pkg-descr file in the port directory, using for example
`$ cat /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libsexy/pkg-descr`


----------

